# Advice-Cape Cod!!!



## jyager (Oct 27, 2012)

My wife and I are planning to visit Cape Cod for the first time. We always like to exchange at one of the higher TUG rated resorts. We trade thru II. We would like to go approximately 5/15-6/15 or just after Labor Day to miss the crowds. Could someone please suggest a nice resort/good location. I believe we have a two bedroom to trade. Thank You!!!   PS--Will we be able to swim in the ocean this time of year??


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 27, 2012)

Doubly posted, sorry.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 27, 2012)

I will be glad to help you, but am getting prepared for high winds and possible  power loss - "things going bump in the night". I can give some suggestions later.

 What are your likes ? Are you renting a car ? Do you want to be on the water or inland ?  This will give us something to go by.

History, antiquing, restaurants, ocean fishing, lighthouse tours, whale watching, bicycle riding, walking...............

 Stay tuned !

www.capecodchamber.org/ www.visitcapecod.com

Day trip to one of our islands (you cannot do both in one day unless you have a cape with the letter "S" on it).  http://vineyardfastferry.com/nantucket_ferry.htm




-


----------



## MabelP (Oct 27, 2012)

I stayed at the InnSeasons Captains Quarters in July 2011. It is situated right across the street from Falmouth Heights Beach.I really enjoyed the location...close to center of town, ferry to Martha's Vineyard and proximity of ocean.

My brother in law stayed about a mile away at the innSeasons Surfside two weeks ago for a family wedding. Second visit there for him. He enjoys the location for the same reasons I do.

Check in for both is Fridays which is great. Go over in the morning to avoid weekend traffic which is BRUTAL! I live on the Southcoast in the summer (about twenty miles off Cape Cod) and only venture there on Tuesdays, Wednesdays and Thursdays!!!

PS the water is very cold in May and June.


----------



## Luvstotravel (Oct 27, 2012)

Swimming in May or June is not a great idea, the water is too cold.  But we love Cape Cod in June, before the kids get out of school.  We don't go there to swim anyhow, we like to go there to visit antiqe shops, ride bikes, WALK on the beach, visit lighthouses...we don't care if we're on the beach or not.  

But, if you don't mind not being able to swim in the ocean or bay itself, it's a great time to go.


----------



## theo (Oct 28, 2012)

*My $0.02 worth...*



jyager said:


> My wife and I are planning to visit Cape Cod for the first time. We always like to exchange at one of the higher TUG rated resorts. We trade thru II. We would like to go approximately 5/15-6/15 or just after Labor Day to miss the crowds. Could someone please suggest a nice resort/good location. I believe we have a two bedroom to trade. Thank You!!!   PS--Will we be able to swim in the ocean this time of year??



In my personal opinion, Brewster Green (...located in Brewster, oddly enough) is far and away the top timeshare facility anywhere on Cape Cod (I've never owned there, but have stayed there). It's II affiliated. Not "ocean front" by any stretch, if that feature is important to you, but well located and the beaches (including the six Cape Cod National Seashore beaches) are plenty near enough. All Brewster Green units are "townhouses" and all are 2BR or larger. 

That said, I suspect that your odds of "trading in" during the time periods you've identified are likely slim. Late spring, all summer and early fall weeks all rent very well at BG. Accordingly, "depositing for exchange" is generally not a BG owner's best choice or option for a week not actually being utilized by its' owners.

As far as "missing the crowds", don't assume that the dates specified will necessarily do so --- particularly in the weeks immediately after Labor Day and up until Columbus Day, when many older travellers actively seek to go to the Cape after the kiddies are all back in school. Spring weeks might be statistically better odds for obtaining an exchange, but only the truly hardy (...or wet suit clad) swim in the ocean there in May / June. 

Cape Cod is much more of a year round residency location for older folks now than it was when I lived there. In short, don't assume that the place just "empties out" before and after the summer months. 

I lived (year round) on lower Cape Cod for a number years and still visit regularly. I don't claim to be an expert of any sort, but my above views are based upon first hand observations and personal experience.


----------



## massvacationer (Oct 28, 2012)

I agree with Theo's points above.  Unfortunately the Cape does not have a great number of timeshare units and many/most are not top tier.  Many are converted motels.    Zoning and low land supply (expensive  land) have really kept out timeshare developments, and most folks rent cottages or houses when visiting the cape for a week.

IMHO, the whole route 28 stretch from Hyannis through the Yarmouths and then through Dennis is extremely non-scenic (picture a strip of second string motels and tourist-trap restaurants.  Traffic is terrible in this area during the summer. Many of the Cape Cod timeshares are in this area  (this is the Southern part of Mid-cape).   I have stayed in the Cove at Yarmouth, which is in this area.  The timeshare is nice enough (probably the best timeshare in this yarmouth-mid-cape area), but the area is not so scenic.  

So the best places, IMO, to stay are Falmouth, the north side of the mid-cape, and the Lower Cape (the part of the cape that is farthest-out from the mainland).  Brewster Green is in a very scenic area and always gets good reviews ( although I have never stayed there).

If you are staying for a week or more, I would recommend also looking at cottage rentals.  

Also: there are a couple of nice planned communities, that I can think of, that tend to have a lot of condo and cottage rentals:  Ocean Edge in Brewster and New Seabury in Mashpee.  If you are looking to rent in these communities, look at outside-realtor and other rental websites and don't rent directly from the resorts, as you will save big $.


----------



## jyager (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you all for your help!!! Ideally we would like to be close to the water and ferries. We live in San Diego so swimming /warm water is not that important to us. Will probably post once we get an exchange for ideas on what to see and do. Thanks again!!


----------



## sfwilshire (Oct 30, 2012)

Oops. Just noticed you are II. I think only the Martha's Vineyard one trades there. Brant Point on Nantucket might also be II. I don't remember.


There are three nice timeshares on Nantucket and one I've never been able to visit on Martha's Vineyard.

Sept is a nice time of year there, but you might have a better shot at an exchange in the May - June timeslot. Their season doesn't really start until July 4. I grabbed an exchange into Tristram's Landing in June before I was an owner. All of them are pretty hard to find in the warmer months.

Sheila


----------



## nerodog (Nov 4, 2012)

*brewster green  or seamist  are  nice*

Depending on  your preferred locale,  Seamist is in Mashpee close to Sandwich .. nice locale and a day trip to MVineyard... BG is nearer to Orleans and Chatham area... both nice condo resorts, clean, well run , roomy, good locales.


----------



## rleigh (Nov 5, 2012)

Here's another thumbs up for Brewster Green.  

No ocean view but so close it didn't matter. Didn't stay in a townhouse, but a full-sized 2bd/2bth home. Clean, nice, close to everything, centrally located on CC.

Went a few years ago in April. Sun popped on the last day, but we love the rain. A lot of stuff was seasonally closed, which worked for us: there are soooo many things to do, we needed _limited_ choices. 

Did Boston, Martha's Vineyard, Nantucket. Sigh. Lovely, just lovely.


----------



## paluamalia (Nov 18, 2012)

*Cape Codders*

We live year round on Cape Cod....one of the great things about it is that you can get in the car, drive 30 minutes and you are on vacation in a place you've never been to.

The Cape is a very large area and depending on what you would like to see do would determine your location.  We don't have any Luxury hotels, so where ever you stay the buildings will be older and smaller than most resort type areas.  We live Mid-Cape and so we are near it all..timeshares in this area would be ones in Dennisport (Edgewater, Breakers) most of them older, some recently renovated.  Another is The Cove in Yarmouth..I've seen mixed reviews on that....and anything in Hyannis, but that is a noisier and high traffic area.
The time of year you are looking at can be iffy weather wise, may be cold and rainy or sunny and warm depending on your luck!!  If you stay mid-Cape you are a short drive to movies, shopping, museums if the weather turns bad.  

Brewster is great, (lived there for 12 years), but a little further out.  Feel free to send me a PM if I can offer any help.


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 18, 2012)

The Cove At Yarmouth has been mentioned and may fit your bill (except no 2 bedrooms there - they are VERY rare on the Cape & hardly ever Ocean front). 

Unlike most resorts in that area the Cove was purpose built as a timeshare and has the expected amenities on a relatively large footprint. They are also set up for year round use - ie indoor pool, tennis, etc.  

Most resorts on the Cape are converted motels or apartment complex's and lack the features you expect at a true resort. Plus the location of the Cove just outside Hyannis gives perfect access to the harbor, beaches and virtually anything else you care to do.


----------

